
Switzerland votes for an end to nuclear power - nkjoep
https://www.engadget.com/2017/05/21/switzerland-votes-to-end-nuclear-power/
======
andriesm
Isn't wind and solar energy hugely erratic and unreliable?

Isn't nuclear far far cheaper, and for all practical intents and purposes it's
safety record can be rounded off to "it is safe".

It certainly is a lot cleaner than burning coal. Possibly clean enough? Is
nuclear waste really that unmanageable that it is OK to pay several times more
for your electricity, something that drives the cost of nearly everything else
in your economy?

